# Malawi Aquarium from Bulgaria



## Niikii (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi. This is my first cichlid's aquarium.

Volume - 39.2g. (148l.) 
Dimensions - 43.3in.(110sm.)/11.8in. (30sm.)/17.7in. (45sm.)
Filtration - Sera bio fill 130
Heater - Sera 150 W
Lighning- DIY Led

That was the beginning




























At one year



















Аt present




































































































This is my project for a new tank around 120g.(450l.)


----------



## Cropheus (Jan 16, 2012)

:thumb: there. I very nice tank!.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice start. So you are moving all of these fish to a 120 gallon soon?


----------



## Niikii (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, I will move these fish in bigger aquarium. My be will reduce the number of any other species, and adds new types. I have an idea to do make a DIY 3D background.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

opcorn: well done, i'm watching :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Niikii said:


> Yes, I will move these fish in bigger aquarium. My be will reduce the number of any other species, and adds new types. I have an idea to do make a DIY 3D background.


Good luck, and nice start.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

looks really good! i really like the look of all dark rock like this.


----------



## Niikii (Feb 11, 2013)

thank you


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

what type of rock is that, it's the kind I'd like to get for my tank.


----------



## Niikii (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't known the type of rock. I work in coal mine and get from there


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Niikii said:


> I don't known the type of rock. I work in coal mine and get from there


Looks like black granite


----------



## Niikii (Feb 11, 2013)

My be a trap rock


----------



## Niikii (Feb 11, 2013)

My new bigger aquarium 180/45/50 (405l.)


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

Very very nice!!!!!

Roger


----------

